# Newbie from tiny Rhode Island



## midgetgreen11 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey guys, i'm new here, about myself:

*14 years old
*Freshman in high school
*Attending the International Thespian Festival in June
*I do lighting design, set construction, and i'm beginning stage management. [Also got raked into tap-dancing in Anything Goes this past summer.]
*Live in a town where everything's about sports, so we have the lowest of low technical equipment. Although, my high school has the best rated theatre program in Rhode Island, and attends state, regional, and national competitions.

So what do you guys have to tell me?


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 12, 2008)

What do you want to know? 

Welcome to the booth Midget. There is a great mix of young students eager to learn, college students beginning their careers, teachers like myself, and old pros who have been doing it for years here. Get to know the search function there are amazing amounts of information already posted in the archives. Do a little research then ask some more questions. Somebody here knows the answer.


----------



## Van (Jan 12, 2008)

Sounds like you keep busy! Welcome aboard! Ask away, we love questions, unless of course they've been asked and answered a million times already. Feel free to post in really old threads though. Some of the most interesting discussions arise fom someone stumbling across an old nugget of info in an ancient thread. Do you get to do any work with TAPS out there in RI?


----------



## Logos (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard from one of the Aussies. The others will be along soon.
Hey don't big red chickens come from Rhode Island?


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jan 12, 2008)

HAHAHA! Yes, i belive the "Rhode Island Red" is our state-bird, although, our chickens are not that big.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello, welcome to controlbooth!


----------



## len (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you know the Griffins of Cuahog?


----------



## avkid (Jan 12, 2008)

len said:


> Do you know the Griffins of Cuahog?


That's Quahog Len.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quahog_(Family_Guy)


----------



## midgetgreen11 (Jan 12, 2008)

haha i find it funny that you actually watch that show. its a skidmark on the underpants of rhode island. and Quahog is not a real place.


----------



## Hughesie (Jan 12, 2008)

Logos said:


> Welcome aboard from one of the Aussies. The others will be along soon.
> H




You Called

Welcome to Controlbooth 
ask questions
answer questions

and discuss the facts of life, like getting charc out of the OH&S cupboard of life


----------



## Chris15 (Jan 13, 2008)

'Twould seem my opinion has been summoned... welcome aboard...Not much more to say, I think the key bits of it have been covered by the rest of the mob.


----------



## LD4Life (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey, great to see some up and coming techies on here. Keep pluggin away and don't be afraid to ask us anything. Hope to keep seeing you around.


----------



## Oldman (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome from another relatively new member. I just wanted to let you know that I have a lot of respect for EDI as a manufacturer. I have an old old old Scrimmer portable dimmer pack that I got on E-bay a couple of years back and it still works better than many more modern units. I go by their location every day on my way to and from my job. They have a lot of good tech information on their web site.

Oldman


----------



## bendersen (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome! All that needs to be said has been, except maybe I will repeat what a wonderful resource CB is. Enjoy it!


----------

